# ~Michaela's lil' ladies~



## Michaela (Oct 28, 2006)

My digital camera is working atlast!:colors:So I thought I'd start myself a new blog. Sorryabout the bad picture quality, it's dark so i have to wait untiltomorrow to get some good ones. There's none of Berri tonight, shewas in a bad mood lol!





Here's a nice one of Ebony



Ebony'sbig foot and her tail




Cute Pebble




Pebble's dirty feet




A big fuzzy ball of white fluff




Pebble smiling!




OMG I just had to post this! (She's not dead!)


Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Oct 28, 2006)

Aww Very cute pics!

I especially love the dead bunny flop! I cant remember, are any of them bonded?


----------



## Michaela (Oct 28, 2006)

Haley, yesall three of them arebondedI couldn't get any pictures of them together thoughbecause Pebble looks funny with the flash on, and you can't see Berriand Ebony with the flash off!:rollseyes


----------



## Michaela (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's a few pictures of my kitties






This is Moppet, he likes to roll around on the floor so you rub his belly






And this is his sister Mitten. She has scary eyes in this photo because of the flash.

We got them in June when they were about 8weeks old, that mean'sthey're six months old so they're going to be neutered andspayedvery soon:shock:

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Oct 28, 2006)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Haley, yesall three of them are bonded


Lucky you. Im jealous!

Gorgeous kitties as well. Are they good with the bunnies?


----------



## Michaela (Oct 28, 2006)

I didn't exactly have to work hard to bond them,a mum and two daughters!:tongutwo: Although, the other daughter (who myneighbour has) didn't get on with Ebony at all! So it might not haveworked.

The rabbits and cats don't get on well! Pebble actually attacks thecats! (Berri and Ebony aren't actually too bad but the cats stay clearof them!) I think Pebble has a thing against cats though becausenormally she is the most docile little thing you've evermetJust today she attacked a little kitten that was in ourhouse:craziness



Haley are you still having no luck with your boys?


----------



## Haley (Oct 28, 2006)

yeah, we quite bonding for a while because myMax was ill. I'll try again once he's feeling better. Im still hopingfor the best!

Thats so funny about Pebble. She must be very brave!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's one of Berri






You can sort of see in this picture how she turned brown in the summer,and it still hasn't gone!!! I wish she would hurry up!:waiting: The vetsaid he thinks her coat looks really nice like that:rofl:






And here's Pebble washing an the top floor of her house.

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## cheryl (Oct 29, 2006)

Aww i love your three little girls,little Pebble is such a cutie,lol i love her cute wittle wips

Yeah my bunny sunshine was black when i bought her,then she started toget like these copper high lights in her fur,it makes her look verypretty,just like Berri



cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Oct 29, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> Aww i love your three little girls,little Pebble is such acutie,lol i love her cute wittle wips
> 
> Yeah my bunny sunshine was black when i bought her,then she started toget like these copper high lights in her fur,it makes her look verypretty,just like Berri
> 
> ...


Thanks Cheryl! Berri turned black again last year but it doesn't looklike it's going to happen this year! Ebony didn't turn black though, Ithink that's because she always lies in the shade but Berri LOVES tosprawl out in the sun lol

I thought I'd add for those of you that don't know, Berri is a black(well, she used to be black) rex that I got from a pet shop just overtwo years ago when she was nine weeks old, she was sooo cutethen:hearts. 

Pebble and Ebony are Berri's daughters from accidental breeding withour neighbours buck (he got into Berri's cage:shock:, don't worry itwill never happen again because he is fenced in now). The girls didn'tget rex fur or lop ears lol! Although sometimes they have helicopterears!:bunny2 They were born in march of this year.











Here's the best pics I have of them with helicopter ears.

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 29, 2006)

What beautiful bunnies - I love Pebble 'playing dead' 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks LuvaBun! Here's some more pictures, mostly Ebony


























These next few are from when they were a bit younger, sorry about the bad quality, they were scanned in
















Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Oct 30, 2006)

Great Pics! I especially love this one:






I think you need to put that in the noses/whiskers photo phile. Very cute!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah I just added it Haley

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Blyre (Oct 30, 2006)

Such adorable animals. It makes me wish I had a house so I could have a few more. 

Blyre and The Girls


----------



## cheryl (Oct 30, 2006)

I love the pictures of Ebony and Pebble,they are just so adorable!!!!

Aww that picture of Ebony and Pebble is precious!:heart:



I have a little girl called Ebony and i was going to name her sisterIvory lol,but Ivory just didn't suit her and i called her Josie,Ebonyis all black and Josie is all white,i rescued them along with their twobrothers






Just gorgeous!!!!!:heart:



cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Oct 31, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> I love the pictures of Ebony and Pebble,they are just so adorable!!!!
> 
> Aww that picture of Ebony and Pebble is precious!:heart:
> 
> ...


Thanks Cheryl! We were going to call Pebble Ivory too! lol. I didn'tthink it suited her either, everyone who heard their names said youshould have called the white one Ivory.:rollseyes I swear, the pair ofthem went through _sooo_ many names, I had wrote out lists ofpossible names lol!

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Nov 1, 2006)

The rascals spent last night in my room:colorsbecause of fireworks). Oh, what a mess I had to cleanup!:shock: They were very good about their toilet and went in thelitter tray, but _somebody_ **cough**_ Ebony_**cough**tipped over the dryfood bowl and threw iteverywhere!:rollseyes At least no wires were chewed this time! lol

They woke me up several times in the night, do they ever sleep!?! Theykept jumping up on to my bed! When I woke up this morning I had Pebblesitting on my face lol:rabbithop

Just thought I'd share that with all of you, nobody else would listen to me!

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2006)

Michaela, that is just too cute! I would love to wake up to a bunny in my face!


----------



## Michaela (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah Snuffles it was really cute! I just had to laugh!

I just made myself an animated avatar!:colors:So what do you guys all think!?

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> I just made myself an animated avatar!:colors:Sowhat do you guys all think!?


Yes i did notice that,very cool:thumbup



Hehehe,it sounds like the bunnies had a blast of a time!!!arty:



cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Nov 11, 2006)

I took some more pictures of the girlstodayMy mum wanted me to get some I could print out, butshe won't tell me why...very mysterious...:huh







Pebble and Ebony relaxing






Ebony's not so sure about this one!






It's meant to be all 3, looks more like Pebble and 2 black splodges...








Berri standing up to get her parsley






Flopped out 






Close up of Berri







And another one of pebble

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey, it's OK by us if your mom is getting you to do more pictures . I see Pebble like to use Ebony as a pillow 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh, I haven't updated this in a while, we still had Mitten when I last posted on this thread...

Hopefully I'll have some more pictures soon, but I don't get a lot oftime, I'm getting off for Christmas soon so hopefully I'll get somethen.

So, just a quick update then, 

Not much is happening with the buns, Pebble and Ebony were quiteconfused by the Christmas tree, they've never saw one before! AndBerri's fur hardly has any brown left from the Summer! Yeah!:bunnydance:

Your may have read that I'm getting two more buns next year, it's stillhappening as far as I know! I'm so excited! And we're hopefully gettinganother kitten in the New year too, Moppet is getting so big!:shock:

And I've changed my avatar (again!) I think this is the best one yet, looks the most professional.

Merry Christmas from Michaela and thegirls:brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane:


EDIT: Why isn't my new av showing up!?


----------



## Michaela (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, I had the girls in the house for a fewhours today so I took a few pictures, I apologise for the bad quality,they are taken with my phone because my digi camera is stupid.:X

Berri (note the ring binder in the background, was a perfectly healthy ring binder until they came and decimated it!!!)






This is Berri again, anyone with a black bunny will know how hard it is to take a picture of them that shows their eyes!






Here's a few of Bubbles, Pebble and Ebony's daddy, he was in my garden.











Pebble






Pebble and Ebs











Ebby on the window sill




















Ebony's feet (I hope you can see them:?)


----------



## Michaela (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a picture of the Januarybunny on my calendar, what a way to make January a little bit brighter!






It's a blue eyed white nethie.

And this is the black rabbit teddy my mum made me for xmas






And this is the cushion with Berri on it that i also got for xmas






And a few of my cat Moppet (our other kitten, Mitten never did come back)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 2, 2007)

Aww your girls are so beautiful! I have aspecial soft spot for black bunnies, I can't see why so many getoverlooked in rescues, I think they are gorgeous!:inlove:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Jess, I have to agree, I just love black bunnies!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 2, 2007)

They are such lovely bunnies. Pebbles has her dad's colouring . 

I love that rabbit teddy and the cushion - very cool gifts!

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Jan, yes Pebble certainly takes after her daddy when it comes to colouring!!! 

But, thankfully, she doesn't take after him when it comes to hygiene,Pebble is the cleanest little thing in the world, she spends hoursgrooming and grooming herself to make sure she stays snow white,Bubbles could take a few lessons from her :sweeplolhe's morebrown than white sometimes:?


----------



## Haley (Jan 9, 2007)

Love the new pics! Everyone looks wonderful, as usual:inlove:

And I love the pillow. What a neat idea!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 9, 2007)

Michaela, that pillow is so cool! Where did that get done, I totally think I want one.






Ooohhh, the looovvve in Ebony's eyes there is heaven!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Haley and SnufflesI was avery good idea she had, but she wouldn't tell me what it was going tobe! Just told me to pick nice pictures! It was so annoying! 

There's actually something else on they way with Pebble and Ebony onit, it's late due to some stupid postage problemullhair:, but I don'tknow what it is!!! She won't tell me, says I'll just have to wait andsee....:huh

Snuffles, we got it done through a catalogue called Studio, they doloads of personalised items, I would doubt they supply to the US, butI'm sure there are catalogues available there which would get it done.You could probably find them through google.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2007)

:bump


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 26, 2007)

I am planning me next bunny-napping trip, look out Michaela!

:run:


----------



## Michaela (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmmm, will have to up the security....

I will post more pictures soon, I have them, it's just getting around to uploading them resizing them etc. ie I'm lazy lol


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2007)

yes, we need more pics of your beauties.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 27, 2007)

Will try and get some up within the next fewdays, I have some on my old phone of Pebble and Ebony as tiny babies,thought you all might like to see!!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 3, 2007)

Before I start posting pictures of Pebble and Ebony again, I just wanted to make a little memorial post to Berri if that's ok.



[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 3, 2007)

Aww that's a beautiful pic of her Michaela, binky free Berri.:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Jess

I will put new pictures of the girls up tomorrow...if I remember


----------



## Michaela (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm finally updating it!!!!:shock:lol

Here's a few of Pebble







I thought this was nice, her by the Berri cushion










Proof that she is a lop mix

























Can you find her? (excuse the mess!!)





Dig, dig, dig










Bunny butt!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2007)

Michaela, those pictures are great. Ilove the one with the caption "can you find her" that's one cute littlebutt &amp; tail.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::bunny2:apollo:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Susan:bunnydance:, I was so pleased with that picture, I'm a terrible photographer and my pictures are usually silly 

I am uploading some of Ebony now, it's taking ages!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 8, 2007)

Michaela,your girls are just the most sweetest little things :inlove:






Gorgeous!

cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Cheryl, the girls are blushing! :blushan::blushan:

Grrr, Photobucket is being stupid, won't upload the pictures of Ebony!! I'll try again tomorrow though.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

This picture is just too cute! :bunnyheart
*
Michaela wrote: *


>


----------



## Michaela (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Angela, I love her helicopter ears!!:bunny5


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2007)

Michaela, they're ALL wonderful. Idon't think you take bad pics at all. Those are allfab! Pebble is so cute!:inlove:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Awwwwwwww .........I'm simply melting.......CanI borrow your girls for a bit? Hehe...I promise to send themright back home....please??????? 

They are truly special, your girls...you can feel the sweetnessstraight through that computer screen, all the way from Ireland...andthat's something to admire!! :hearts

What wonderful babies...

:inlove:

Give them kisses from me and the girls, ok? :hearts:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart

Love and hugs!!!

Rosie*


----------



## Michaela (Mar 9, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Michaela, they're ALL wonderful. I don't think youtake bad pics at all. Those are all fab! Pebble isso cute!:inlove:


Thanks Crystal! My pictures are all just of them sitting, I miss allthe good shots, and I never charge my digital camera, so all of thepictures are from my mobile phone!:shock:

Pebble agrees, she thinks she's cute too


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

I think we need more.

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## Michaela (Mar 9, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Awwwwwwww .........I'm simply melting.......Can I borrowyour girls for a bit? Hehe...I promise to send them rightback home....please???????
> 
> They are truly special, your girls...you can feel the sweetnessstraight through that computer screen, all the way from Ireland...andthat's something to admire!! :hearts
> 
> ...



That's so beautiful!! 

They definitely have something special about about them, but theycouldn't not, with being Berri's daughters, I know I will never meetanother bunny like her... Makes me sad and happy to think of that....

Hmmm...well you can borrow them, if I can _borrow_ yourgirls...don't worry about making any trips, I will come get them (andbring Pebble and Ebony with me of course!)

:angel:
Send kisses back to Maisie, Flower and Trixie from me!!:kiss:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 9, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I think we need more.
> 
> Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


Uh, no!!I think I need more!!!!!!!!!

Hmmmm ... who will I have ...... Dallas, Teresa, Elvis, Connor, Samantha, Ringo.... That's enough


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

*They said no. They like the play area we are making for them right now.*

*Michaela wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think we need more.
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

I know what you mean, Michaela...I hope somedayto find another kitty like my KeyKat...but I find it hard to think aspossible, with how wonderful she was.

That's so wonderful, though, that you have her offspring...that's sosweet! And wonderful that they've got her something special,too. 

Borrow, huh...hmm...let me ask the girls........................................................

Here's their answer:




Hehe!!!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's some of Ebony











She has no eyes in this picture - the curse of owning a black rabbit





Feet!!



































Enjoy!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

I did enjoy!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

And a few of them together


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Alicia


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't think the cat would be too impressed if I left him out, so here's a couple of Moppet


----------



## Haley (Mar 10, 2007)

I love the new pics!

I know youve told me this before, but are they 1/2 rex? Because Berri was a rex, right? What was the daddy?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

Daddy is a lop! Big white lop.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

Yup, Alicia's right. If you look I posted a couple of pictures oh him, page 2 probably. He's very...erm...pretty...:?

But he has very long fur, not angora or anything, but long, so theirisn't a trace of rex fur in Pebble and Ebony. Though Smartie (theirsister) has a rex-like body.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 10, 2007)

Awww ......such cuties...I just love all of them! 

:inlove:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Rosie


----------



## Haley (Mar 10, 2007)

ahh yes!






He is gorgeous!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 10, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> He is gorgeous!


:craziness

lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

:colors:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 11, 2007)

I went to Pets at Home today and got the girls their birthday presents. I spent £30!! That's a little less than $60.

But they deserve it:bunnydance:

I'll post a few pis of them with their new stufflater.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Lucky bunnies. :shock:My guys feel bad all they got was new sheets and a bed for all of them.

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)Ringo



,Samantha



,Connor



,Teresa,Dallas,Elvis



,FosterBree



,ThedogAkasha


----------



## Michaela (Mar 14, 2007)

2 cute pictures of Pebble


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Aww. What a cute face.

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 15, 2007)

Ebony is having a pseudo pregnancy.:rollseyes (Did I spell that right??)

You should see her nest!! I'll take pictures if I remember. It's sofunny watching her running around with mouthfuls of hay and fur, thenshe goes and DBF's in her bed, then it's back to fix up the nestagain.:lol

Something weird though, she obviously thinks she doesn't have enough fur, because she takes some of Pebble's too!!:shock: 

Pebble isn't a bit impressed...she's been spending most of her time intheir hay loft recently! Trying to avoid hercrazy-hormonal-fur-stealing sister.:hyper::craziness


----------



## Starina (Mar 17, 2007)

That is HILARIOUS! :laugh:

~Star~


----------



## Michaela (Mar 17, 2007)

It even funnier to watch!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 17, 2007)

I forgot to put pictures up of their birthday pressies...

They got this tunnel, they love it, there's a little wooden chew-carrotin it too. It's so cute watching them run through it, they always poptheir heads out of the opening half way through






And this is their nice new bunny-bed, there has been lots of DBF's inthis (of course I never have a camera on hand when they do it:rollseyes)






And this is their giant willow ball. This is sooo big, you have noidea!! I thought they would go crazy for it...so far it hasn't beentouched:whatevah






And they also got this harness, I haven't had much of a chance to introduce them to it yet though






(This is not my bunny, I just got it off google)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the tunnel, I wish I could get somethinglike that here. I never find goodthings like thathere. I must move to Great Britain or the USA. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2007)

Cool! I wish you could get a vid ofthe running around-mest making-fur pulling! That would begood. I just bet it _is_ hilarious!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 17, 2007)

Susan you should move over here and then I could get to see all your gang in person!:bunnydance:

I go to Pets At Home for rabbit toys, it's a huge place, quite a goodselection of toys for them...I would have spent more if my mum hadn'tstopped me! I was all for buying them a nice pink, leather carrier -very posh!! - but she wouldn't let me...:rollseyes

I will try and get a video of her Crystal, I haven't even managed apicture of it yet!! I'm a terrible photographer as you can probablytell:blushan:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 18, 2007)

It looks like they have some great birthdaypresents.:highfive:My girls have that tunnel as well, theyabsolutely love it so I'm sure Pebble and Ebony will like it as well.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh yes, they _really_ love it..unlike the willow ball:disgust:

I tried out Ebony on the harness earlier, I left it on her without the lead attached for a while to get her used to it.

Then I put her on the front door-step with the lead attached. I left the door open in case she wanted to go back in.

She just sat for a little while, then all of a sudden started runningabout, it was really lovely to watch.:rabbithop Then she ran through abig puddle and got her little feet all wet, she wanted back in thehouse after that.:tongutwo:

I will take pictures and maybe a video of her next time, the weather ispathetic here right now so I don't have much of a chancethough.:rollseyes


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 18, 2007)

That tunnel is a huge hit here too (I got the idea from Jess ). 

I got the willow ball for Pernod and Perry and they never touched it.However, When Shadow saw it he loved it, and now Pernod wants it:disgust:

BTW - I think your photos are great 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Jan!!

I'm hoping they will start using the willow ball...the cheeky monkeys!:rollseyes

Although I am getting 2 more bunnies soon, hopefully they will like it


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> I will try and get a video of her Crystal, I haven't evenmanaged a picture of it yet!! I'm a terrible photographer as you canprobably tell:blushan:


Please, no you're not! I love your pictures! Pebble is a doll, of course, Ebony is beautiful as well.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

*Now is later. Do tell!*

*
*Michaela* wrote: *



> Ah I've only been able to catch up on this now, I was away, wesoo nearly got a little harly lop...more on that in my blog later.
> 
> Anyway, wow Amy, she's a real beauty!!! Congratulations!!:colors: I'm so pleased she's settling in well!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok!!

Well, today we went shopping. There was a Pets at Home nearby (a bigpet-store chain here). Of course I went in to see if there was anybunnies.

There was.

Just 3 though. A little BEW, pretty cute. A little white one withdarker markings on the eyes and back, looked a lot like Rosie's Flower.Very cute! Then...a black Japanese Harlequin lop:inlove:Ialmost died, I have been wanting a harly for so long. I'm notparticularly into lops, but the colour....

Anyway, I went back to JJB where my mum was, took a lot of persuasion,BUT, she agreed to let me get it!! So we headed back, and that's when Isaw it

"Sorry for any inconvenience, but rabbits and guinea pigs are off sale today due to treatment."

:faint:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Am breaking this up as it's kinda long...

So, saw the sign, was almost crying...:tears2:

We went and asked the staff what was wrong with them,

"They aren't sick, it's just routine, they are all going to the vets for checked"

That impressed me kinda.:dunno

Ok, maybe it's not so bad....

We then asked when it would be finished,

"We aren't sure, definitely not this week, if you call next Monday we'll be able to tell you more"

Sounds a bit strange really...:?


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Final Part!!

They gave us their number and we're gonna call back on Monday. 

There is 2 problems though

1. They can't hold animals back, meaning anyone could buy it once they are back on sale.

2. My mum doesn't drive, we rely on my dad, he doesn't get back fromwork until 6pm, which is the same time it closes. We wouldn't be ableto get there until the weekend.

So looks like I won't be getting it...Still a little bit of hope though, everyone keep your fingers crossed for me!!ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Michaela, would they not have let you put money down on it, that way they would know you are serious about buying him/her.

I really hope you csn get him/her.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Michaela, that stinks. It all does sound a bit strange to me too.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Susan, we asked that, they said the only reasonthey can't is because they cannot guarantee another member of staffwouldn't sell the animal. :XThanks, I really hope I cantoo!!

Crystal, it really really does stink, I actually didcry!:shock:But they assured us they weren't sick, it was justchecks...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh man....I wish you lived here. I'm going to be breeding Miss Bea one more time and she throws the prettiest harlequins.

Miss Bea and I will keep our fingers and toes crossed (and ask Tiny to do a few binkies for good luck).

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Aww Peg, a harly lionhead! That would be my dream bunny!!:bunnyheartI seriously have to move there...

I am getting a lionhead, but it will be a butterfly sooty fawn (brokentort..I think). Not that I don't think it will be adorable!! But yaknow, not harlequin:sigh

Thanks to you, Miss Bea, and Tiny for the good luck vibes!!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

Awww! I hope you can get the little thing. Is it a boy or a girl?

When I called to put that lionhead on hold at Petco that one time, theyof course agreed...and then when I got to the store they had a hugesign that said "Lionhead on hold for Amy until 11:00 am"...then thedate. Let's hope no one buys him/her!

Are they skiddish at all? I will neveeerrr think about another pet store bunny again, after my experience:?.



_
- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

They wouldn't let me take it out to hold it, Iwanted to check but wasn't allowedIt was very near closingthough, think that was why. It doesn't matter though, ifI getit it will be spayed/neutered.

But it was very friendly! The three that were in there were all over atme liking my fingers:inlove:I completely understand why youwouldn't go for a petshop bunny, but my experiences have been good,Berri was a petshop girl and an she was my heart bunny.:hearts

And Pets at Home aren't a bad place, they buns have huge enclosures,they always have hay, water and pellets, and they always seemfriendly.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Thought I'd better put a bit in about the bunnies I do have

Here's Ebby in her harness, I think she looks so cute in it, looks like a little jacket :bunnyheart

















I took this one to show a comparison between the size of both theirdewlaps, Ebony's is huge!! But Ebony face on just looks like a blacksplodge:rollseyesThought this one was nice anyway


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2007)

Awww ...they're so pretty!!! 

I must see pics of the new baby you mentioned...do you have any??? We're gonna have twins!!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks

No pictures of the baby, but have one of a parent. I'm not sure if thebaby has actually been born yet =P, haven't been speaking to thebreeder in a few weeks but she doesn't breed in winter so litters onlystart around this time.

I'm thinking this is mum, when she had a litter as she doesn't have a proper mane??:?






Isn't she beautiful?? I'm so excited about getting my lionhead!! My mum even more so (if that's possible!!)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh wow...she looks JUST like my baby's mama!!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

Haha you're right!!

Maybe that means our babies will be identicalonder:

I'm really looking forward to having a smaller bunny. Pebble and Ebonyaren't huge, but big enough, not that it makes me love them any less


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, honestly, me, too.

Flower is about 7lbs, Trixie about 9lbs, and Maisie 5lbs almost exactly.

It'll be neat having smaller buns in the picture now. 

Like you said, not that my girls are huge...but they certainly arebigger than the babes I'll have! (I can't imagine how smallthey'll be in being under a year old, too... I thoughtFLOWER was tiny...wow...)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh! Another thing I thought of...the new baby from Peg will match my Flower!! :shock:

Hehe!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2007)

Right now Rosie's baby is under a pound I think.....

I'll try to take a photo later this week beside something for a measurement...

She's the smallest in the litter.....:? .... which is probably fine. She may carry the dwarfing gene and stay around 2 pounds.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 19, 2007)

Rosie...your getting a lionhead from Peg?! WOW...where have I been? hehe!


How exciting!

_

- Amy_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 20, 2007)

The possibility of me getting the little lop still isn't off the cards!I'm excited!!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 20, 2007)

Is he/she still there Michaela?!


_- Amy_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes! Will be until at least Monday, we'vegotta call and ask, if it's there and for sale we'll be getting it.That is if me and my mum can persuade my dad to leave work a few hoursearly!:shock:

If I get it I hope it's a girl...I have enough trouble with girl names...will never be able to choose a nice boy one!!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2007)

Yaaay! Another bun bun! What about the lionhead bunnies from the breeder?


_- Amy_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 21, 2007)

We're still getting a lionhead from thebreeder!:colors: We would have gotten 2 from her, but we think they areall the same colour, we didn't want 2 the same. That will be around Maysometime I think.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2007)

Awwwwwww !!!!

She's gonna be so tiny!! I thought she looked smaller thanthe other one you sent me pics of...is that going to be okay??

I can't wait to see more pictures...
*
TinysMom wrote: *


> Right now Rosie's baby is under a pound I think.....
> 
> I'll try to take a photo later this week beside something for a measurement...
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2007)

Yaaay! I can't wait until you get your Harlequin and lionhead and I can't wait until Rosie gets her Dutchie and Lionhead!

Ohh....and Peg....it's only $75 or so to ship?


_*makes a note for the future when Ryan and I get our own house*:bunnydance:_





_- Amy_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 24, 2007)

Another twist...I am probably not getting thelionhead. I'd have to wait until July, that's too long! The breeder hashad to postpone breeding because she has exams:disgust:

So, I looked in a buy and sell newspaper today...there was someNetherlands, 2 sets of lionheads, lops, and another set, didn't say thebreed, we are gonna call a few up and see where they are, hopefully ifit's not too far we can get one or two.:bunny24:bunny24

The lop in Pets at Home may still be possible, we are going to the zootomorrow:jumpforjoy: and that's really near the store so we will pop inand check.

Oh and one of the ads said the babies were six weeksold:bangheadWill have to call them up and let them know theyare too young to be separated from mum.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope you can get lionheads and that little lop from the store!:bunnydance:



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 24, 2007)

My FAVORITE picture. :inlove:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks BinkyRabbit

So I didn't get the little lop, still not for sale...as cute as everthough. Seems like I'm never going to get one now!! There's no way I'llbe able to get that lop, we won't be back there again anytime soon


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 25, 2007)

Awwww! Have you tried searching on your localcraigslist? My local craigslist has a TON of bunnies for sale/adoptionaround this time of year, of course.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 26, 2007)

Awww, I'm sorry about the lop . Still, I guessit just wasn't meant to be. Perhaps it's because just the_*right*_ little bun is out there, waiting 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2007)

Amy, I don't think we have craigslist here, isit just like classifieds? I've looked on the Internet ones many times,there are plenty available in the UK, just in Northern Ireland there isnothing.Stupid country....

We are now looking in local newspapers, we have a fewnumbers, but they are all an hour away at least, and it will take a lotto persuade my dad to go but am trying.

We got an add for Nethies inPortadown, am trying very very hard for that (though he's in theprocess of building a new run now so I can't complain!:bunnydance

Jan, thanks,I hope you're right! I really do think a Netherland dwarf is right for me...


----------



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2007)

So the girls will soon have their new run, my dad spent the evening getting the frame done, we just have to get the wire now

Their old one was way too small, it was built for Berri when we gother, and I've been asking him to build a new one since Pebble and Ebbywere born last March!!:shock:

Will post pics when it's done, it's not as big as I wanted but what can you do...:dunno


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ooo I can't wait to see their new run, I'm surethey'll enjoy being able tobe in thefresh air andsunshine now it's warmed up outside.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah they were out in their old run today, we've had lovely weather, BINKIES GALORE!!:bunnydance: hehe

You should see them out on a wet day, they won't walk on wet grass, they try to keep their feet up and move so fast:rofl:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

Yaaay! Congrats on the new run. I can't wait for pictures!

I have been checking your blog waiting for you to leave a post that you got a new bunny. I really can't wait!





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 27, 2007)

I am looking forward to the day I can post that so much!!:colors:

It's so frustrating that we're having such problems getting themullhair:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

I can understand. I was about to give up ongetting a bunny because I wanted to adopt instead of buy from the petstore. I think I probably emailed Beth (the boy's former foster mommy)like 6 times a day because it took her almost a week to get back to meabout adopting them. I saw their picture on Petfinder and KNEW they hadto be mine.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi michaela!

Is assisi too far away for you to get to? We have some gorgeous lopsthere, already neutered / spayed that I'm sure you would absolutelyadore. I'm having a hard time not taking them all home, and would loveto see them find homes with someone like you


----------



## Michaela (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey! I've looked on Google Maps, and it's aboutan hour away, that's not too far, but my dad won't take me because hedoesn't know the area, I've asked him so many times. 

But I will keep asking him, he doesn't like rabbits very much, it meansnothing to him where they come from, he doesn't want me to get any atall. My mum would take me but she doesn't drive!:rollseyes I will keepasking him though, hopefully I will be able to convince him.

Would you be able to tell me a little more about the shelter? Likeprices, home-checks etc? You can send it through PM if you prefer.Thanks I'd really appreciate that!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 29, 2007)

Do my eyes decieve me, or does miss "I don't really like lops" starting to LOVE LOPS like she should?

:whistling


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

Inquiring minds would like to know....


----------



## Michaela (Mar 29, 2007)

h34r2


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 29, 2007)

Its not that hard to find and I'll give you detailed instructions if your dad will take you over.
Rabbits are £30 - they come vaccinated and neutered and some are bondedalready. The shelter will come out and do a home check with you to makesure the rabbits are going to people who know how to care for them. Inyour case that will be easy as pie 

If you want me to get pictures of the rabbits for you - I'll try to dothat next time I'm up....tell me your fav types, and I'll concentrateon them. We have some gorgeous ones that I want to see with greatowners so bad! I love them dearly.

Anything else I can help you with - just ask!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a new plan....

Pebble and Ebony are going in for theirspays soon, within the next few weeks hopefully, not sure of the date yet. 

They'll need a while to recover of course, (if they make itthroughray: - I'm so scared), so I think it would be better to waituntil then to get new bunnies.

I asked my dad again would he take me later in the year, in June (Junejust seems like a good time to me to get new rabbits), he didn'treally answer, think I can work him round.

So Cosy, no need to look out _yet_, but if you could when it'sgetting closer to June, that would be great! I really want rescuebunniesThank you so much, you've been so much help tome!:hug1 I was wondering roughly how many rabbits the shelter has in ata time? BTW my favourite breeds are mini-rex, netherland dwarf, andlionhead, but really any smaller breed. (My 2 girls right now arequite big so I'd like smaller ones)

Any opinions on my plan??

And Michelle, I wouldn't turn down a _little_ lop


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 29, 2007)

At the moment we have approx 17 rabbits, some of those are as young as 5 months old and not yet spayed / neutered.

We have no lionheads in but as lionheads are being sold in Pets at Homein bangor, I'm sure its only a matter of time before we come across apoor little mite thats been discarded by someone who didn't do theirresearch.

The only dwarf is my Digger and ya can't have him - he's MINE. 

The others are varied including lops, and I think rexes (not 100% sureon breeds just yet). They range in colours - white, orange, agouti,that lovely black blue colour, to name but a few. 

Sure - give me a shout when you are looking and I'll post images of them all for you to check out. 

I'm sure your girls will be fine after being spayed, but understand theworry. I was so worried about moon being neutered but he was absolutelyfine.

I'm very glad to help


----------



## Michaela (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you, I'll let you know when I'm sure for definite.

Last night my mum came out with "I'm not sure, I think I'd rather get a baby rabbit":sigh

And they've offered to take me to Coleraine Pets at Home on Sunday..to see if there are any of the breeds I want...

ullhair:I don't know what to do now!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 30, 2007)

I would do what you think is best. If you don'tthink a baby rabbit is best, then I would wait and find an oldershelter bunny or an older bunny from a breeder.

There is this lady in Chino Valley (about a half hour away) who hasLionhead babies that were just born. She keeps emailing me to see if Iam interested, but I keep ignoring her. I know it's mean, but I can'teven think about a baby lionhead right now!

I am holding out until Ryan and I move out...then thinking about a baby lionhead from Peg:inlove:.



_
- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow...everytime I check back to this thread, so much has happened!! :shock: 

But...it sounds like good things are happening for you and the girls! YAY!

I can't wait to hear how the "new bunny syndrome" manifests forya. It's so fun looking for that new friend. 

Give the girls love for us! 

Love and hugs for you, too...

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Rosie and Amy!

Amy, it's not that I don't think a baby bunny is right for me-I think any bunny isright!:brownbunny:bunny24:dutch:bunny17::bunny5:anotherbun 

But I feel guilty not getting from a shelter, now that I know there'sone sort of near me. Makes it hard though when your parents thinkapet store or breeder is a better idea.:?

But, I just spent most of the day sorting the girls house out, givingit a good thorough scrub down (which takes hours! - so much for a dayoff school!:rollseyes). I have closed off part of it from them (they nolongerhave access totheir part with the secondfloor).

Don't want to temp fate by going into details just yet....but I will say one word...

Lionhead:shhhh:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 31, 2007)

DID SOMEBODY SAY.......




*LIONHEAD?!


PLEASE SHARE THE INFO!!!!




*_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 31, 2007)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20460&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## Michaela (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of Pebble out for a walk a couple of days ago, I forgot to put them on before


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 31, 2007)

She's so purdy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 31, 2007)

OMG Michaela she'sBEAUTIFUL:heartbeat:. It's a good thing we have an oceanseparating us ofI would be bunny napping her.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 1, 2007)

Aww I love the pictures, she looks as if she isreally enjoying herself, and that second picture down is justgorgeous!:loveI am so jealous as well, how do you have suchlong grass on your lawn? You should see what my rabbits have done toour lawn, it's embarrassing!:embarrassed:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. Jess, that's just a little cornerwhere the bunnies can't normally go, if you saw the middle...the amountof holes they have dug:shock:

I have pictures of the new run and Maddie to put up, I'm maybe get it done tomorrow. I'm very slow when it comes to pictures.

This should hold you over until then...

Maddie


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 5, 2007)

MADDIE IS SOOOOOOO CUTE.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

I somehow missed Maddie! She is adorable!!


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 6, 2007)

How exciting!!!!! Welcome Maddie!!!
She's a cutey! What's your plan for her in regards to the other two? 
Love the photos btw, could Pebbles look any whiter!?!? She was glowing, pretty cool


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Amy, Haley and Lara.

Lara, Pebble and Ebony will be going in for their spays soon, hopefullywithin the next month, depends on when i save up enough money (I keepspending it all in Pets at Home:tongutwo. 

Then when Maddie is old enough too, she'll be spayed. After she hasrecovered then I'll attempt bonding between the three of them, though Iknow it might be difficult because they are 3 girls.:?

If it doesn't work it's ok, I'll get another playhouse for Maddie.:biggrin:

But this whole thing depends on whether we get another bunny or not. Istill want to get one from the Assissi animal shelter, mum really wantsa lop, or, I'd still like the butterfly sooty fawn lionhead that ournames are still down for...I just don't know yet.:dunno

But if we get another one I'll probably do bonding between it and Maddie, then try the 4 of them.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 6, 2007)

That is a great plan, Michaela.

How cute would Maddie look with another lionhead boy?:inlove:





- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 6, 2007)

Maddie is so cute, I just want to pick her up and cuddle her! What a gorgeous name too! Does she live up to it?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

I want all three. When you sending them.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Amy I know, I can just picture the 2 of them snuggling together :love

Cutiebunny thank you. I think her name suits her so well even though Ipicked it before I met her. It could change yet though (we're still notsure if she's a girl!). She's a cheeky little madam though!:rollseyes

Alicia you ain't gettin any of 'em!:zoro

I am waiting for the pictures to upload on Photobucket right now, andI'll put them up soon....butI gotta get a picture with Maddiebeside pebble or Ebony, the size difference is hilarious!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok here we are, some of Princess Maddie herself...


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

And some of my adorable little (ok, not so little) Pebble


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

And now the beautiful Ebony


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice. So when they coming to visit?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG, Michaela she's BEAUTIFUL.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 6, 2007)

Actually they are Beautiful. I want them all.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

That doggie,ummm rabbit? bed looks outrageously comfortable! All your babies are beautiful.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok first, Maddie is SO cute!!! I love her.

Also, I LOVE LOVE the pictures with both Ebony and Pebble in it(although I can understand how hard that is to get the camera to takeboth buns in proper light). The stark contrast betweenebony's black black fur and pebble's pure white is beautiful!

_________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow...:shock:...I can never seem to get over the beauty of your babies!!

Maddie, Pebble, and Ebony will be such a beautiful threesome! I just love their colors...Pebble and that amazingly purewhite, Ebony and that silky black, and then Maddie a combination ofboth (as you know, I'm partial to all three colors, hehe)!Wow...you are so blessed with such beauties!!! 

I need to visit N. Ireland so I can see your babies.....

Hugs!

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

P.S. You're doing such an awesome job as Host...


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Very nice. So when they coming to visit?


Ha! If we came to visit I'm sure I'd return home with one or twomissing...but then I'm also sure I'd manage to sneak a few of yourswith me


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Susan thanks!:biggrin: But you ain't havin' them either!:disgust:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> That doggie,ummm rabbit? bed looks outrageously comfortable!All your babies are beautiful.


Thank you!The bed is actually designed for rabbits, I gotit at Pets at Home. It was bought for Pebble and Ebony, but they ain'tgetting it back until they are spayed...they won't stop peeing init!:shock: So for now it's Maddie's. And yes, it is very comfy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Mine our trained to fight!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Ok first, Maddie is SO cute!!! I love her.
> 
> Also, I LOVE LOVE the pictures with both Ebony and Pebble in it(although I can understand how hard that is to get the camera to takeboth buns in proper light). The stark contrast betweenebony's black black fur and pebble's pure white is beautiful!
> 
> ...


Thanks Nadia, I love her too!

It's almost impossible to get decent pictures of themtogether:rollseyes, although these are all taken off my phone and Idon't think they are too bad for phone pictures. Mum has finallyordered a new digital camera!:hyper: So once that arrives there will bemore better pictures ofthe girls...maybe I'll even get somemid-binky!:happydance

Hehe, I love how they are opposite, my Ying and Yang girls


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Wow...:shock:...I can never seem to get over the beauty of your babies!!
> 
> Maddie, Pebble, and Ebony will be such a beautiful threesome! I just love their colors...Pebble and that amazingly purewhite, Ebony and that silky black, and then Maddie a combination ofboth (as you know, I'm partial to all three colors, hehe)!Wow...you are so blessed with such beauties!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rosie, the girls are all blushing!:blushan: I don't understandwhy REWs and Black bunnies are the 2 least popular colours ofrabbit...:craziness

Yep, come and see us, and bring your cuties with you (Trixie is no stranger to flying anyway)

Aww thank you, it's nice to hear people think I'm doing a good job, I'm loving the position.:grouphug


----------



## Michaela (Apr 6, 2007)

Hehe Alicia, that pic is so adorable!

I have three ninga bunnieson my hands

h34r2h34r2h34r2


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 6, 2007)

Yaaaay! I love your girls.



p.s....what is a Host on a forum, anyway?




_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Amy.

The host is just the person who is officially in charge of welcomingnew members to the forum, I've been the host for a few months now.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

I meant to put these on yesterday, to show what cheeky monkeys I have...:disgust:

I'm not sure it it was Pebble or Ebony's doing,I wouldn't besurprised if it was a joint effort, try and completely wreck the garden- as if they hadn't messed it up enough already!:shock:

This took about 10 minutes






And this about 20 minutes






We look a sight carting their big run about all over the place!ullhair:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 7, 2007)

Naughty, Naughty....BUNBUNS!:disgust:


:sunshine:




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh Michaela, those are excellent pics of allyour babies. Maddie certainly looks like she is ruling the roost, and Ijust love Pebble and Ebony. Sounds like they are training to belandscape gardeners 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> OhMichaela, those are excellent pics of all your babies. Maddie certainlylooks like she is ruling the roost, and I just love Pebble and Ebony.Sounds like they are training to be landscape gardeners
> 
> Jan



Thanks Jan, she acts like it too, huh, running around the house as ifshe owns it....she's learned to climb the stairs already!:shock:

Can you imagine what a garden they designed would look like??:huh Full of *holes*, tunnels, toys and treats :lol

Yes Amy, they are naughty! But they are so pleased with themselves, them &gt;&gt;:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 7, 2007)

Hehe!! They SHOULD be proud of themselves!! Those are quite an accomplishment!! 

Go bunnies!!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

Ha! Those are nothing! If you saw the hole Berridug las year...couldn't really call it a hole, it was a burrow!:shock:She had started it under her box so it was a little while before werealised..but when we found it, good Lord,I tried to put myarm in it to see how big it was - I couldn't reach theend.:expressionlessIt was vertical.

But she wasn't heading out of the run, itwas in the middle sonot an escape attempt, don't really know what that wasabout..:dunno


----------



## Michaela (Apr 23, 2007)

Haven't updated in a few weeks....

I got a few pictures today, will upload them tomorrow ifI have time (I have so much GCSE coursework right now:yuck).

Just wanted to say what a change there is in Maddie! She'sgrown!:tongutwo: hehe But she's still a lot smaller than Pebble andEbony. And her mane is as wispy as ever.:rollseyes

I've got almost all the money for the spays now, I'm trying to be verystrict with myself and not spend it, that'sgoing...um..well...:lookaround _Hopefully_ it will besoon! Though Maddie won't be old enough until summer.

I have briefly introduced the girls to her. Ebony pretended she didn'tnotice her! She kept walking past her and not reacting at all!! Pebblewas different, she didn't like seeing me pet Maddie, she actually bitme!:X Jealous little so-and-so...:nope:

I may have a little more contact between Maddie and Ebony, but I'mgonna wait until at least Pebble and Ebony are spayed if not all threebefore trying anything serious.

So pictures tomorrow, Maddie did her first DBF today, it was so cute!!

Oh, almost forgot, I am working on my mum to try andallow her to have Maddie as an indoor bunny. Theres no way Ill everbe allowed all three, but *maybe* I can get her to let me have Maddieliving in my room. Id get a big dog crate for her I think  NIC cubesarent really available here.

So heres hoping!! Evenif I did get her to agree my dad would be even tougher though:?It's either that or another bunny :biggrin:


----------



## binkies (Apr 23, 2007)

Best of luck! Who knows, they may fall in love with indoor rabbits and you can have all of them in.


----------



## Starina (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a question for Pebble... She is always SO white. How does she do it? Even her little tail is white!






~Star~


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

Since you do a good job with them outside I vote for another bunny.:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Apr 24, 2007)

Woohoo! Alecia is right. New bunny time!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2007)

While I love all your girls - I particularlylove Maddie (of course) - and these are my two favorite photos of her.The first one shows her off nicely but the second one (to me) reallyshows the lionhead personality - so curious and inquisitive..

I just had to see them repeated on the blog!

Peg*


Michaela wrote: *


> Ok here we are, some of Princess Maddie herself...


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with Alicia...

And those two pics of Maddie are too precious...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2007)

Man! I missed you putting all thosepics on, how? Well, I have to say that all 3 of them are justgorgeous! Wow. What awesome pics!Definitely need more when you get done with all your studying.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 27, 2007)

She won't allow Maddie in the house:XSo I'll go for another bunny, but wait until summer. Ihaven't yet decided if I'll try to bond all four together, or getMaddie and the new one a playhouse of their own and bond themtogether...will see how Pebble and Ebony react after the spays.

Thanks for all the nice comments! As if they didn't have big enough heads already....

Star, hehe Pebble works hard to keep her coat so pretty!

Crystal I'm uploading some pictures now, Friday, yay!:bunnydance: Butexams are at the end of May so after that I'll have a lot more time forthe forum hopefully.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, some of Ebony from earlier...




































And I got a tongue picture!! Hehe. It was a total accident.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 27, 2007)

Awwww, Ebony is soo cute :inlove:.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 27, 2007)

I love those pictures! So clear! And you get extra credit because of how hard it is to photograph black rabbits.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

my goodness- your rabbits are beautiful! The colours of them- they are so rich and velvety. Where did you get them from??!!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks! Pebble and Ebony are the daughters of myBridge bunny Berri, she was a rex so I guess that's were you are seeingthe velvet in them.Madison came from a petshop.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, updated Maddie pictures. You can all seehow the little fluffball has grown in the last month (cannot believeI've had her for a month already!:shock


























I love this one,






This one too


























These are of the first DBF I caught on camera of hers, sorry about thepoor quality, my living room has terrible lighting for pictures


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

And not forgetting Pebble my big snowball!


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 29, 2007)

Ahhhh look at madison! She is soooo cute!
The other two are lovely and healthy looking as well .
Gorgeous pictures - this weatheri s perfect for getting good bunny shots!!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks!

Yeah the weather is great right now, the buns are just loving it!


----------



## wax32 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maddie is growing up! Did I miss somewhere what kind of rabbit she is?


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

She's a lionhead But she doesn'thave much of a maneThough I'm not bothered, her wonderfulpersonality certainly makes up for it. As long as she is happy andhealthy I am pleased.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics! Maddie looks kinda like a wild rabbit mixed with Lionhead:lol.

How much does Pebble weigh? She looks big in the pics.


----------



## Michaela (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Crystal! Yeah you're right, she does look half wild! lol Though she sure doesn't act like a wild bunny 

I don't know how much Pebble weighs, I don't have any suitable scales.I weigh Maddie on kitchen scales and they only go up to 5lb. Pebble's alot more than that She and Ebony are about the same weight,and Maddie isn't even 2lb.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2007)

Oooohhh, I missed these new pics - they arewonderful! Maddie just oozes personality, and how on earth do you keepPebble looking so clean?

Ebony reminds me of Shadow (OK, not just 'cos she's black ) but she seems to be as curious as he is 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Jan! I don't have to do a thing withPebble, she does it all herself! And sometimes that's a lot of work,like after they've been digging in their sand.

Hehe Ebony is a very curious bunny, I know what you mean about her andShadow being alike. All three of my girls have very differentpersonalities but I love them all to bits.:hug2:



I got a new digital camera today, yay, no more using my phone for pictures!:elephant:

I didn't have a lot of time to get pictures, was almost dark when I got home, just a few of Maddie.






Hmm, just one picture, Photobucket ain't workin':?


----------



## Michaela (May 4, 2007)

Oh Jan, I just realised you made 4000 posts!!:bunny18


----------



## kellyjade (May 5, 2007)

OMG, Madison is gorgeous! All three of your girls are lovely. Love the new camera, can't wait for more pics!


----------



## undergunfire (May 5, 2007)

Awwww! Maddie is just adorable. I also can't wait for more pictures .




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Kelly and Amy 

Here's some more;


----------



## Michaela (May 5, 2007)

Few more,
















I have 2 vidoes, I'll try to upload them now.


----------



## undergunfire (May 5, 2007)

Such gorgeous buns :inlove:.



You are so lucky that you have grass and have a run for your buns. I have no grass here in Arizona.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (May 5, 2007)

Wow your rabbits are so cute. It seems likePebbles must spend all her time grooming herself, her white fur staysso clean! I wish I could have a run like that for Binky, but my momuses chemicals for our lawn :disgust:


----------



## Michaela (May 6, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah, it's really great that they canhave outside time, that's when they are at the happiest and do the mostbinkies. Even more than when they have free run of the house. 

Thank goodness my parents don't put any chemicals on the lawn, well what's left of it anyway, the way the bunnies burrow!


----------



## Michaela (May 6, 2007)

My first attempt at a video; Pebble and Ebony in the run.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 6, 2007)

How amazingly cute! *cute overload*
RaE


----------



## LuvaBun (May 6, 2007)

:shock2:Ooohh, I never noticed the number of posts - thanks for pointing that out.

Maddie has such a wonderful 'know it all' expression on her face there.And I love how Pebble and Ebony come and sniff their mom to check she'sOK (or find out what she's doing in *their* run!!!)

Jan


----------



## Michaela (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Rae!:biggrin:

Jan, it's definitely wanting to know what I'm doing in their run:lol.Right after I took that they started binkying like crazy! But my stupidcamera was full of memory!:rollseyes


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 6, 2007)

I love the video, what a cheeky pair thosegirlies are!And Ebony's fur looks sosoft,:hug2:give all your girls kisses from me!:kiss:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 8, 2007)

Uuumm, girlfriend? That video turnedout so great. I have a complaint though. Iwanted to hear your Irish accent really bad.:tantrum:

Maybe next time?


----------



## Michaela (May 8, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> I love the video, what a cheeky pair those girliesare!And Ebony's fur looks so soft,:hug2:give allyour girls kisses from me!:kiss:


Thanks Jess! Send kisses back to Millie and Ruby from me! :hearts


----------



## Michaela (May 8, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Uuumm, girlfriend? That video turned out sogreat. I have a complaint though. I wanted tohear your Irish accent really bad.:tantrum:
> 
> Maybe next time?


Haha, no no no! I won't be speaking! 

The Northern Irish accent isn't the same as the southern one, but to you they might sound the same, I don't know.:dunno

Doesn't matter anyway, I'm not gonna say a word! :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2007)

SOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## binkies (May 9, 2007)

Not fair! I wanna hear you too!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's some pictures of my girls, I actually have some half decent ones of Pebble and Ebony!






Sleepy Pebble




























































Enjoy


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 10, 2007)

They are so adorable!

I love the 5th picture down...its so great!

Madison has those DBF down pat! She must practice alot


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 10, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful every one of them.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks! I think they are all beautiful too. :biggrin2:

Lol Maddie does the DBF all the time, she's such a little sweetie! 

_~Michaela and the girls~_


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 10, 2007)

Fabulous pics . However, i got a shock when I saw this one







I thought there was a snake about to attack Maddie :shock:. (OK, so I'm not the brightest bulb in the box, but it's been a long day :embarrassed 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol Jan!! :biggrin2:Where do you see the snake?! :shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin2::biggrin2: Silly me :biggrin2::biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Ooooh!! :rofl:

I'm going to put more pictures up now in a minute, just waiting on Photobucket.

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok, here's a few more of Pebble and Ebony, these were taken last week. 

As you can see Ebony's fur has turned brown from the sun






Pebble wanted to go inside for a while,






Ebony followed her over






Then they changed their minds and came over wanting petted






This would have been cute if i'd got her whole hear, but look at her lil cute mouth






Ebony grooming (yes I know she just looks like a black blob)






This one is a bit better































Chinning her little house (they don't live in there by the way, it's just a shelter)






"Well how on earth am I going to get in now?"











"Lemme out!"











_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## binkies (Jul 12, 2007)

They are so precious! You can see easily how happy they are.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Amanda! Yeah they are really happy, they are flopped out beside me now. :biggrin2:

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2007)

Great pics, Michaela! Just curious, what is inside the greener of the two rolls? Is is some sort of grass?


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Crystal!:biggrin2:

Yep, it's just grass in there, I just pick it myself - it's safe because we don't put any chemicals on it and all the rain X)we've had will have washed anything else away. We let a small bit of the garden grow longer for the buns, Pebble and Ebony don't really eat hay so I have to try different things for them. :?The hay tube would last them a few days, that grass tube lasts a few minutes. :shock:

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 12, 2007)

I love your buns sooo much! I might be going to N. Ireland in a couple of weeks, hmmm the word "bunny napping" comes into mind, so does the word "drinking":toast::highfive:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

:roflmao:

Nooo way, no Bunny-napping!! (Unless maybe you bring Bracon and Warren, I may trade )

_~Michaela, Maddie, Pebble, Ebony & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## myLoki (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Michaela!! Your babies are way too cute. I love how Pebble and Ebony are opposites! Such lovelies! Madison is so cute! Love all your babies. :biggrin2:


t.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 27, 2007)

I LOVE all your bunny pics! Smart little stinkers diggin out of their run like that :agree:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 27, 2007)

Omg Michaela I *love* your avatar, lookie at little Pebble's nose twitching!:bunnyheart


----------



## Michaela (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks t and Athena!! The girls appreciate the compliments very much! :biggrin2:

Thanks Jess, I thought it would be cute! And Pebble wanted the spotlight for a while 

Here are a few pictures I found of Pebble and Ebony as babies, they are scanned so I apologise for the poor quality, but you get the idea from them I think. 






This is very fuzzy, but it's a baby Ebony,






And another of the both;






_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh my just _look _at those little faces!:inlove:It's hard to believe they were that small, it must have been great being able to watch them grow up from being little babies!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 29, 2007)

:inlove: :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Michaela,you seriously need to do some updating,we need to see more of your pretty lil girls 

Cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh I know, I've fallen really behind! :shock:I'll try and get some more piccies up during the week, I'll get some of my new kitten too.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 28, 2007)

:woohoo


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Oh I know, I've fallen really behind! :shock:I'll try and get some more piccies up during the week, I'll get some of my new kitten too.



:yes:

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Is it time yet?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2007)

*cough* Michaela, you seem to have forgotten about those pictures.:biggrin2:

:bump


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ooops double post!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 3, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *cough* Michaela, you seem to have forgotten about those pictures.:biggrin2:
> 
> :bump



Haha,i was thinking the same thing Jess


----------



## Michaela (Sep 3, 2007)

Ummmm...I have no batteries? :lookaround

I'll get some pictures up soon...I um...promise...:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Ummmm...I have no batteries? :lookaround
> 
> I'll get some pictures up soon...I um...promise...:biggrin2:


Uh huh...:waiting:You better stick to that promise missy!!:nonono:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 11, 2007)

Er still no pictures, sorry.

This post is just to let you know that one of my little dwarf hammies passed on yesterday. Now he was oldfor a dwarf hamster, and he hasn't been himself for a while, had gotten a bit thin and we knew his time was coming to an end, but I will still miss him. :tears2:

Run free my little Hammy...:rainbow:

I still have his brother, who is much healthier, and always has been, he is doing well for his age.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww I'm so sorry Michaela.:hug:Rip little one.:rainbow:


----------

